# Cross Duathlon in Harburg



## Sanz (11. September 2005)

Hi,

wollte diese Veranstaltung  mal bekannt machen. Gerade zum Saisonabschluß vielleicht ein Highlight   Ich werde mitfahren! Wer noch?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## jab (12. September 2005)

Hi Andre,

ich werde auch mitfahren/laufen, die "normale" Runde. Hast du dich jetzt entschieden selbst zu laufen oder hast du einen Staffelpartner gefunden?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (12. September 2005)

Hmm, hört sich ja ganz interessant an, zumal das fast meine alten Hausrunden sind...
Auch wenn ich mich frage, wie sie auf der Runde 335 HM pro Runde zusammenkriegen wollen   

Ich werd die Runde(n) wohl die nächsten Tage mal abfahren, aber ich denke, ich bin auch dabei!   

Gruß
Sven


----------



## osso (12. September 2005)

Hi,
Ich hab am Wochenende mal einen Text gemacht und die Kurzversion ausprobiert. Da ich aber eher Rennradfahrer und Läufer bin, sind einige Stellen für micht nicht ganz ohne. Zumindest wenn es nass werden sollte. Ansonsten werd ich mir mal neue Reifen kaufen und versuchen die Sandkuhle am Reiherberg auf dem rad zu überstehen. Ansonsten find ich die Strecke  sehr schön.

Osso


----------



## Sanz (12. September 2005)

> Hast du dich jetzt entschieden selbst zu laufen oder hast du einen Staffelpartner gefunden?



Hallo Jan, ich habe glücklicher Weise einen Läufer gefunden.



> Auch wenn ich mich frage, wie sie auf der Runde 335 HM pro Runde zusammenkriegen wollen



Das ist mir auch noch nicht ganz klar! Ich werde die Runde noch mal nachfahren!

Andre


----------



## Marec (12. September 2005)

Ich werde Euch anfeuern...


----------



## jab (15. September 2005)

Hi Andre,

wir sind die Runde gestern mal abgefahren. Da wir sie nicht gleich gefunden haben, hatte ich einige Höhenmeter extra auf der Uhr, insgesamt aber trotzdem nur 155! Wenn man 200 Höhenmeter abzieht liegt man jedenfalls in der richtigen Größenordnung. Die Angaben des Veranstalters sind also absoluter Blödsinn!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Sanz (17. September 2005)

Hallo Jan,

gestern sind wir die Runde auch abgefahren und kommen von der Größenordnung her auf 200 HM/Runde. Leider gibt es keine technischen und schwierigen Passagen! Die Schlagworte Zugspitze und 2400 HM auf der Frontpage des Veranstalters sind schon recht weit hergeholt!    

Gruß
Andre


----------



## jab (18. September 2005)

Hallo Andre,

hm, da sind wir wohl sehr unterschiedliche Runden gefahren, wer hat die richtige gefunden?! Ich bin gestern die - wie ich glaube, richtige - Runde nochmal abgefahren und kam genau auf 135 Hm und 7,6 km.

Die etwa 150 m lange Strecke mit tiefem Sand am Reiherberg fand ich ziemlich "technisch", auf der Abfahrt vom Kaiserstuhl möchte ich keines der auch zugelassenen Trekking-Räder vor der Nase haben, und der Schlussanstieg zur Jahnhöhe ist auch nicht gerade ein Forstweg -  da wird man im Gedränge sicher schieben. Naja, am 1.10. werden wir erfahren wo's lang geht!

Die Lauftstrecke hat übrigens tatsächlich die angegebenen 75 Hm und ist zudem nicht 2,5 sondern eher 3,5 km lang...

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Sanz (18. September 2005)

Hi,

wir haben gestern und heute auf der Strecke trainiert. Es sind wie Du auch schon gemessen hast 135 HM/Runde. Beim ersten mal haben wir uns zu oft verfahren! Den tiefen Sand zum Reiherberg find ich nicht technisch sondern eher nervig. An dieser Passage habe ich mich fürs Laufen entschieden   Am Kaiserstuhl hätte ich die Singletrailabfahrt, die wir sonst auch immer fahren besser gefunden! Da hätten sich die Crosser sicher schwer getan   Die Singletrailauffahrt zum Start/Ziel Bereich bevorzugt tatsächlich mal den Mountainbiker  

Wie wär ein Training am Mittwoch auf der Strecke? Wer ist dabei?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## jab (19. September 2005)

Hi Andre,

prima Idee, ich bin dabei. Wer trägt den Termin als was/wann/wo ein?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (19. September 2005)

Ich würde auch gerne mal mitkommen, habe mich bei meinem letzten Versuch, die Strecke zu fahren, irgendwann ziemlich verfahren...

Ich befürchte allerdings, dass ich bei eurem Tempo nicht ganz mitkomme.
Aber viell. könnt ihr die erste Runde ja zum "Einfahren" nutzen, und danach klinke ich mich dann zur Not aus   

Als Treffpunkt würde ich die Buskehre oben am "Kuhtrift" (oder so ähnlich) vorschlagen, ich denke da wird auch der Start beim Rennen sein

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sanz (19. September 2005)

Hi,

offizieller Trainingtermin ist hier zu finden!



> Aber viell. könnt ihr die erste Runde ja zum "Einfahren" nutzen, und danach klinke ich mich dann zur Not aus


Das ist kein Problem! Bei einem Rundkurs trifft man sich ja immer mal wieder! Erste Runde soft ist OK!

Also bis Mittwoch
Andre


----------



## Silvi (20. September 2005)

_Die Angaben der HÃ¶hen stammt aus der offiziellen digitalen Karte des Landesvermessungsamtes. Diese ist fÃ¼r 50 â¬ kÃ¤uflich zu erwerben. 
Wenn die Radstrecke bei Dir nur 133 hm hat so bist du die Strecke 100%ig nicht richtig gefahren. _ 

Hallo zusammen,
oben genannter Text ist die Antwort im GÃ¤stebuch auf der Homepage des Veranstalters. Also ich bin gespannt, wo man sich dermaÃen verfahren konnte...

Oder die auf der Homepage zur VerfÃ¼gung gestellte Karte ist nicht die gleiche wie beim Landesvermessungsamt?!  
Am Sonntag wird vom Veranstalter um 11 Uhr eine Streckenbesichtigung angeboten, vielleicht wird ja doch noch irgendein Berg erklommen, der bislang unentdeckt blieb?

Silvi


----------



## bofh_marc (22. September 2005)

So, ich habe mich auch gerade fuer die kurze Strecke angemeldet. Mal schauen, was draus wird...

Ich war Dienstag mal so mutig und wollte mal testen, wie der Wechsel von Rad auf Laufen denn so ist. Ergebnis: sehr schmerzhaft.   Anfangs ging es erstaunlich gut und dann hab ich gedacht, ich koennte ja auch mal das Tempo steigern. Das fuehrte auf Kraempfe in den Oberschenkeln, die erst nach 1-2 km wieder weggingen. Und Restmuskelkater hab ich auch noch. Das kann ja heiter werden.

 Bis spaetestens zum Wettkampf
Marc


----------



## John Rico (25. September 2005)

War heute jemand bei der Besichtigung? Ich konnte leider nicht.

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, ob es nun die Strecke war, die wir gefahren sind, oder ob es noch ein paar "geheime" Schlenker gab...


----------



## jab (26. September 2005)

Klar haben wir die Strecke richtig gefunden!

Nur der Schlussanstieg zur Jahnhöhe soll erst da abzweigen, wo man bei der Abfahrt rechts in den kurzen Anstieg abbiegt -  hoffentlicht kracht es da nicht. An diesem Anstieg muss man definitiv schieben, da ein dicker Baum im Weg liegt der nicht umfahren werden kann (darf).

Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (30. September 2005)

moin moin,
wenn es das wetter zulässt, werde ich vor ort sein. als zuschauer  
gruss, beppo


----------



## JanV (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, 

bisschen spät vielleicht, aber mir hat es gefallen als Zuschauer. Respekt aber für alle Teilnehmer; mit solchem Wetter so'ne Duathlon mitmachen   

Die meiste Foto's sind schön geworden. Die meiste sind einigermaßen verschwommen, aber das stellt die Action nur noch besser da   Die Stand ist folgendes:

Bofh_Marc 7 Foto's
Jab 12 Foto's
Sanz 1 Foto
Silvi 1 Foto
Übrige Foto's ca. 25 Stück. 

Die Zahl der Foto's hat sich so ergeben, hätte da vorher kein "Plan" gemacht wer am meisten fotografiert wird.

Wer die Foto's bekommen will schicke mir bitte ein Email via mein Profil. Bitte angeben ob groß (ca 500kb) oder klein (ca 100kb).  

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Silvi (4. Oktober 2005)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin,
> wenn es das wetter zulässt, werde ich vor ort sein



Ursprünglich wollten Andre und ich zum Cross-Duathlon "mal eben" auf dem Bike hinfahren, schliesslich liegt diese Veranstaltung ziemlich direkt vor unserer Tür...Unter der Woche regnete es gelegentlich, spätestens am Freitag waren wir jedoch ganz zuversichtlich weil sich Petrus wiedereinmal alle Mühe gab und die Sonne den ganzen Tag schien. Offenbar hatte Petrus sich hierbei total verausgabt und hatte nicht mehr die Kraft den Wasserhahn zuzudrehen...  Denn am Samstag schüttete es von morgens bis abends mit nur wenigen und sehr kurzen Unterbrechungen. Also sind wir nicht "mal eben" zum Rennen gefahren sondern hatten so allerlei Klimbim ins Auto gepackt. Komplett ausgerüstet für eine Urlaubsreise kommen wir zehn Minuten später bei der Veranstaltung an. Und tatsächlich ist alles aufgebaut und abgesperrt, trotz des absolut miesen Wetters. Wechselzone, Laufrunde, Bikerunde, Start/Zielbereich, Verpflegungsstelle sogar ein Bikestand vom Sponsor Cyclefactory aus Altona war da. Zunächst musste meine Staffelpartnerin Andrea auf die Laufrunde (wir waren das einzige Damenteam in der Männerriege bei der Staffel). Die ersten drei Runden feuerten dann die Biker die Läufer an. Das Tempo der Läufer war schon sehr beeindruckend. Würde ich solche Schritte machen, würde man das einen Spagat nennen!   Dann mussten man sich selbst warm laufen. Das Bike war bereits in der Wechselzone und wartete auf den Start, den Sattel und den Helm mit einer Plastiktüte vor zuviel Wasser geschützt und dann warten, dass Andrea mich in der Wechselzone ablöst. Das "Staffelholz" war die Startnummer, schnelle Übergabe, aus der Wechselzone rauslaufen, nicht fahren, sonst droht Disqualifikation und am Ende der Wechselzone ging es dann auch für mich los. Die Bikerunde war sehr gut markiert und mit vielen Streckenposten besetzt. Fast taten mir die Streckenposten noch mehr leid, sahen sie doch wie begossene Pudel aus, die nur darauf warteten, dass die Veranstaltung zu Ende geht... Bei trockenem Wetter wäre die Strecke sehr schnell geworden, aber aufgrund des Dauerregens waren diverse matschige Pfützen, tiefe Schlammlöcher und dergleichen zu durchqueren, so dass es eine kraftraubende anspruchsvolle Strecke wurde. Die beiden Pferdewege auf der Strecke, die ein riesengrosses Schlammloch darstellten, waren die entscheidenden Schlüsselstellen. Entweder hatte man am Rand einen halbwegs brauchbaren Weg gefunden oder man ließ die Kräfte beim Durchwühlen des Pferdeweges zurück. Die ersten zwei Runden waren noch gut zu bewältigen, waren doch nur neun Staffelteams auf der Strecke. Aber dann kamen die ca. 50 Jedermänner hinzu, die sowohl die Lauf- als auch die Bikerunde alleine absolvierten. Die vielfachen Furchen auf der Strecke kosteten jetzt ziemlich viel Kraft. Aus so manchem Trail wurde eine sehr tiefe schlammige und rutschige Angelegenheit. Doris, Willi und Jan waren als Zuschauer vorbei gekommen und feuerten uns immer wieder an.   Nach vier Runden musste Andrea mich wieder ablösen, die noch einmal für drei Runden auf die Laufstrecke musste. Glücklich und zufrieden, dass man seinen inneren Schweinehund besiegt hatte, stand ich dann in voller Montur unter der Dusche, ansonsten wäre der ganze Dreck nicht mehr abgegangen und durchnässt war ich ohnehin.... Das Waldcafe am Vahrenwinkelweg zeigte sich sehr gastfreundlich und kochte reichlich Nudeln für die Teilnehmer. Dort fand dann auch die Siegerehrung statt. Für die Sieger gab es Urkunden und Pokale. Auch die ersten Drei der jeweiligen Altersklassen wurden mit Urkunden bedacht. Bei der anschließenden Tombola konnte man neben diversen Kleinigkeiten ein Mountainbike von Merida, ein Cabriowochenende und eine Leistungsdiagnostik gewinnen. Grosses Lob an die Veranstalter, trotz des miesen Wetters hat es sehr viel Spass gemacht. 

Silvi


----------



## John Rico (10. Oktober 2005)

Ich war ja "leider" im Urlaub und konnte so nicht mitfahren.

Mich würden aber mal eure Zeiten interessieren. Beim Training am Mittwoch lagen wir ja bei etwas über 20 min pro Runde, habt ihr das auch im Rennen durchgehalten? Ich hatte / hätte beim Jedermann-Rennen ne Zeit unter 2:00 Std. angepeilt, war das machbar oder unter den wie ich gehört habe ziemlich miesen Bedingungen nicht möglich?
Also, berichtet doch mal, mich würde einfach interessieren, ob ich die Strecke richtig eingeschätzt habe oder es (zeitlich) einige Überraschungen gab.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sanz (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Sven,

die Zeiten vom Trainingstag am Mittwoch vor dem Rennen waren am Samstag eine Illusion! Meine Rundenzeit von 21,5 min sind am Samstag auf 28 min gesprungen. Spätestens in der zweiten Runde bzw. der Einstieg der Jedermänner auf die Strecke erschwerten die Verhältnisse extrem.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sanz (4. September 2010)

So, es geht mit neuem Sponsor weiter.

Wer ist noch dabei?

http://www.bergamont-crossduathlon.de/

Gruß
Andre

Hinweis: Entgegen der Ausschreibung sollen doch Bar Ends erlaubt sein. Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## Sanz (4. September 2010)

Die MTB Strecke ist zu den Vorjahren neu und ich denke auch besser:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mwlxpeousdbumjim

Andre


----------



## Tracer (4. September 2010)

du bringst ein beitrag nach 5 jahre wieder zum erleben, finde ich lustig!
vielleicht bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## Sanz (4. September 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> du bringst ein beitrag nach 5 jahre wieder zum erleben, finde ich lustig!
> vielleicht bin ich auch dabei!



Da von gehe ich aus. Du bist schon so gut wie angemeldet 

Andre


----------



## deeptrain (4. September 2010)

intressante veranstaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (10. September 2010)

Wir sind den Track mal abgefahren. Während die alten Strecken den Läufer bevorteilten ist nun ein Gleichgewicht da. 

Die gesamte Strecke ist auf bekannten Wegen und viel schöner als vorher. Die zwei Trails an der kleinen Sennhütte und am Kaiserstuhl sind bergab ein wenig anspruchsvoller und werden den Wenigmtbfahrer herausfordern.

Die Laufstrecke hat wie immer die fiese Steigung mit drin, insgesamt alles nicht ohne.

Andre


----------



## John Rico (11. September 2010)

Falls jemand noch einen Läufer kennt, der einen Biker für die Staffel sucht, wäre ich auch dabei.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sanz (12. September 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch einen Läufer kennt, der einen Biker für die Staffel sucht, wäre ich auch dabei.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Ich habe einem Bekannten bei der LG HNF bescheid gesagt, daß es bei uns noch Läuferbedarf gibt. Feedback kommt in Kürze. 

Wer hätte bei Bereitstellung eines guten Läufers  noch ernsthafte Lust mitzumachen?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sanz (12. September 2010)

Durch Zufall sind wir heute der vom Veranstallter organisierten Einführungsrunde begegnet. Es wurden Stimmen laut, daß die MTB Runde technisch zu schwierig ist. Der Veranstalter überlegt nun den Abhang an der Sennhütte zu entschärfen. Auch die Abfahrt am Kaiserstuhl verläuft nun wohl nicht dem vom Veranstallter verlinkten GPS Track entsprechend, sondern über die sehr einfache Abfahrt links herum. Das wäre wirklich schade, denn bislang schien dem Veranstalter eine gute Runde gelungen zu sein.

Andre


----------



## Sven7181 (13. September 2010)

@ Sanz

ich würde, allerdings hängt viel davon ab ob bis dahin mein neuer LRS und Helm habe, sowie ich an dem Tag auch in Hamburg bin


----------



## Tracer (13. September 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> @ Sanz
> 
> ich würde, allerdings hängt viel davon ab ob bis dahin mein neuer LRS und Helm habe, sowie ich an dem Tag auch in Hamburg bin



hi sven, ich kann dir ein laufrradsatz ausleihen, dt swiss 1550 (leider nicht tubeless ready) und ein met helm inferno könnte ich noch zu verfügung stellen!


----------



## Tracer (13. September 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Durch Zufall sind wir heute der vom Veranstallter organisierten Einführungsrunde begegnet. Es wurden Stimmen laut, daß die MTB Runde technisch zu schwierig ist. Der Veranstalter überlegt nun den Abhang an der Sennhütte zu entschärfen. Auch die Abfahrt am Kaiserstuhl verläuft nun wohl nicht dem vom Veranstallter verlinkten GPS Track entsprechend, sondern über die sehr einfache Abfahrt links herum. Das wäre wirklich schade, denn bislang schien dem Veranstalter eine gute Runde gelungen zu sein.
> 
> Andre



die strecke zu entschärfen, dass wäre echt sehr schade. 
dann wäre das mtb auf dei gesamte streck in nachteil gegenüber die cross räder.
ich melde mich ab!


----------



## Sven7181 (14. September 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hi sven, ich kann dir ein laufrradsatz ausleihen, dt swiss 1550 (leider nicht tubeless ready) und ein met helm inferno könnte ich noch zu verfügung stellen!



für den Tag wäre mir egal was im Reifen ist  - danke fürs Angebot vielleicht komme ich drauf zurück

nur wie ich gelesen hab brauch ich kein Fully mehr, kann ich auch Tanjas Cross Radel mit Schutzblech und Körbchen nehmen


----------



## John Rico (17. September 2010)

Es gibt wohl eine endgültige Entscheidung zur MTB-Strecke. 
Zitat von der Homepage:


> ACHTUNG:
> Die Abfahrt zur Sennhütte wurde entschärft und nach links durch eine Serpentine als Trail ersetzt.
> Das Risiko eines Massensturzes ist zu groß und Eure Sicherheit ist uns wichtiger.
> Wir bitten um Verständniss.



Ich kann die Begründung ja nachvollziehen, wobei ich diese kurze Abfahrt zur Sennhütte wesentlich ungefährlicher finde als die andere, genau so schmale und viel längere.
Naja, kommt mir eigentlich gelegen, ich mag den flowigen Trail zur Sennhütte runter eh lieber als den Hang. 

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass das Wetter bis dahin wieder besser wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (17. September 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl eine endgültige Entscheidung zur MTB-Strecke.
> Zitat von der Homepage:
> 
> 
> ...



Auch die Trailabfahrt rechts vom Kaiserstuhl ist nicht wie im vom Verantalter veröffentlichten Track sondern einfach wie vorher auch geradeaus weiter und dann links. Man kann sich mittlerweile gut an den Spuren orientieren.

Andre


----------



## John Rico (17. September 2010)

Woher hast du die Informationen? Ich habe den Veranstalter angeschrieben und dieser sprach nur von einer Änderung bei der Sennhütten-Abfahrt (zu dem Zeitpunkt noch in der Diskussion).

Wenn die andere Abfahrt ohne irgend eine Ankündigung auch geändert wird/wurde, würde das nicht unbedingt für die Organisation sprechen.


----------



## Sanz (18. September 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Informationen? Ich habe den Veranstalter angeschrieben und dieser sprach nur von einer Änderung bei der Sennhütten-Abfahrt (zu dem Zeitpunkt noch in der Diskussion).
> 
> Wenn die andere Abfahrt ohne irgend eine Ankündigung auch geändert wird/wurde, würde das nicht unbedingt für die Organisation sprechen.



Auf unserer Trainingsrunde am Mittwoch sind wir mit zwei Jungs vom Bergamont Orgateam die Strecke abgefahren. Wir haben die Beiden genau an der Kaiserstuhlabfahrt getroffen. Sie sagten, daß das wohl ein Fehler im Track sei. Schon ein wenig merkwürdig!

Andre


----------



## Sven7181 (18. September 2010)

Also doch Tanjas Rad leihen


----------



## Tracer (23. September 2010)

wie ich in der startliste gesehen habe, werde ich am samstag ein paar bekannte gesichte sehen!
weiss jemand von euch, wie lange man für eine lauf(2,582km) und für die mtb(12,648) runde braucht (40minut.)?
m.f.g
willy


----------



## deeptrain (23. September 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> wie ich in der startliste gesehen habe, werde ich am samstag ein paar bekannte gesichte sehen!
> weiss jemand von euch, wie lange man für eine lauf(2,582km) und für die mtb(12,648) runde braucht (40minut.)?
> m.f.g
> willy



kommt drauf an wie schnell du unterwegs bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (23. September 2010)

deeptrain schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wie schnell du unterwegs bist



Ich bin die Strecke heute abgefahren und habe ca. 40 Minuten pro Runde gebraucht. Bin dabei allerdings die lange Abfahrt vom Kaiserstuhl (in der Hoffnung, Andre hat recht) und die neue Abfahrt zur Sennhütte gefahren, so dass ich am Ende gut 13 km auf dem Tacho standen.

Also Willy, einfach zwei Minuten draufrechnen, dann hast du deine Zeit. 
(Sorry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen).

Gruß
Sven

PS: Wenn der Trail von der Stadtscheide zur Sennhütte so nass und schlammig bleibt, wird es dort einige Stürze geben.


----------



## Tracer (24. September 2010)

john rico und deeptrainer ihr seid witzig


----------



## John Rico (24. September 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> john rico und deeptrainer ihr seid witzig



Irgendwie verstehst du gar keinen Spaß, oder? 
(Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich dir eine Rundenzeit genannt habe.)

Bis morgen bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter (und guter Laune)
Sven


----------



## Sanz (26. September 2010)

In meinem Photoalbum noch ein paar ausgewählte Bilder aus der Vielzahl von den unübersichtlich ca. 2500 vom Veranstalter geknipsten Photos. Es war übrigens eine sehr gut organisierte Veranstaltung bei der die Lauf- aber auch Mountainbikestrecke konditionell anspruchsvoll war. Die Trails hätten technischer sein können.


----------



## David_B (27. September 2010)

War lediglich als Zuschauer da. Das war richtig großes Kino wie die Läufer kurz vor der Autobahnbrücke gequält wurden. An der MTB-Strecke hat es ordentlich Spaß gemacht den Flüchen der Fahrer zuzuhören. 

Mich hat aber überrascht, wie schlecht einige auf dem Rad "gesessen" haben. Kein schlechtes Material, Beine sahen passend trainiert aus und dann kauern da manche völlig komisch auf dem Rad. Und dann wird da Kettenroulette gespielt. Zuerst beim leichten Anstieg einen viel zu dicken Gang und dann mit zunehmender Steigung einfach nur den Umwerfer betätigt, der Gang passte dann natürlich auch nicht aber es wurde verbissen gekrubelt was das Zeug hält. Und beim Gabel/Dämpfer Setup... Teure, geile Gabeln aber leider viel zu weich eingestellt. Wenn im Sitzen das Fahrrad fast wie ein Pogostock auf und ab federt, ist da eindeutig was schief gelaufen. 

Das war schon eine ziemlich große Spannweit, gruselig bis hin zu echter Power.


----------



## TSH (27. September 2010)

Moin Crosser und MTBler,

zu obiger Diskussion um die Rad-Strecke und deren Veränderung möchte ich nur folgendes Hinweisen: Die ursprüngliche Strecke mit Sennhütten- und Kaisertsuhl-Abfahrt war unsere Wunschstrecke. Diese muss jedoch von den Zuständigen Forstämtern, den Wettkapfrichtern des Hamburger Triathlon Verbands und dem Amt für Grünflächen genehmigt werden. Am Ende dieses Prozesses steht die im WK absolvierte Strecke, und wir denken die Entscheidungen waren richtig.
Es ist eben eine Multisport-Veranstaltung und kein MTB-Rennen. Was das bedeutet hat David B  schon ganz gut umrissen. Und die Unfallgefahr auf dem MTB ist eben ungleich grösser als beim Crosslauf.
Es wäre ev. besser gewesen vor der genehmigung keine Strecken zu veröffentlichen.

Es hat uns jedenfalls gefreut dass so viele Staffeln am Start waren in der sich Lauf und MTB Spezialisten zusammengetan haben. Dieses soll neben dem Multisport-Einzelrennen ein fester Bestandteil des rennens werden, daher haben wir auch schon dieses Mal mehr Meldungen zugelassen als ursprünglich geplant.

Wir hoffen es hat Euch trotzdem Spass gemacht und kommt im nächsten Jahr wieder!

Grüße, Tilo

PS: Die vielen Photos zu sortieren wäre wirklich nicht Möglich gewesen. Prinzipiell sind die chronologisch rückwärts im den einzelnen Alben. Wir fanden die Idee der kostenlosen qualitativ hochwertigen Fotodokumentation für die Teilnehmer eifach gut.


----------



## John Rico (27. September 2010)

Mir hat es auch viel Spaß gemacht und für das erste Mal hat das Bergamont Team einen richtig guten Job gemacht! 

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Thema MTB-Strecke:
Ich finde / fand es unter dem Aspekt einer Breitensport-Veranstaltung völlig OK, dass die beiden steilen Abfahrten umfahren wurden. Dass ihr vergessen habt, die dritte Änderung (relativ am Ende der Runde, wo man eigentlich den Hang zur Autobahn runtergekommen wäre) überhaupt zu erwähnen, war allerdings etwas unglücklich und hat mir einen ziemlichen Schreck eingejagt, als da auf einmal eine Rechtskurve auftauchte, wo eigentlich keine hätte sein dürfen.
Trotzdem fand auch ich die Strecke nicht technisch genug, Breitensport hin oder her. Selbst bei den Cyclocrossern wird mehr echtes Gelände gefahren, dagegen bestand die Strecke am Samstag (trotz MTB-Pflicht im Einzelwettbewerb) aus ca. 75 % breiten, festen "Forstautobahnen". Auch unter dem Aspekt der Chancengleichheit mit unterschiedlichen Rädern war die Strecke m.M.n. nicht optimal. Denn so hatte man in der Staffel mit einem MTB gegen die Crosser kaum eine Chance, da man deren Vorsprung auf den breiten Wegen auf den wenigen Trails nicht mehr aufholen konnte.
Es müssen ja keine steilen Abfahren sein, auch verwinkelte flache Trails oder technische Uphills sind eine Möglichkeit, der Strecke mehr Gelände-Charakter zu geben, ohne Gefahrenschwerpunkte zu schaffen.

Ansonsten war es eine schöne Veranstaltung und ich freue mich auf das nächste Mal!


----------



## Tracer (27. September 2010)

wie ich schon auf facebook geschrieben habe: *tolle veranstaltung und sehr gut organiziert. nächste jahr gern wieder!*
mir hat es sehr viel spass gemacht!
nach dem ich gesehen habe, wie ein paar leute die abfahrten gefahren sind, war es eine richtige entscheidung die 3 "etwas schwere abfahrten" weg zu lassen!
aber wie john rico schon sagte, vielleicht könnt ihr das nächste mal die strecke mehr gelände-charakter geben.

die läuferin mit dem ich gestartet bin, will umbedingt nächstes jahr wieder teilnehmen und das ganze als einzel starter ins rennen gehen. sie schaut sich schon nach einem mtb! durch so eine veranstaltung kann man menschen zum mtb begeistern!


----------



## Sanz (27. September 2010)

TSH schrieb:


> Moin Crosser und MTBler,
> 
> zu obiger Diskussion um die Rad-Strecke und deren Veränderung möchte ich nur folgendes Hinweisen: Die ursprüngliche Strecke mit Sennhütten- und Kaisertsuhl-Abfahrt war unsere Wunschstrecke. Diese muss jedoch von den Zuständigen Forstämtern, den Wettkapfrichtern des Hamburger Triathlon Verbands und dem Amt für Grünflächen genehmigt werden. Am Ende dieses Prozesses steht die im WK absolvierte Strecke, und wir denken die Entscheidungen waren richtig.
> Es ist eben eine Multisport-Veranstaltung und kein MTB-Rennen. Was das bedeutet hat David B  schon ganz gut umrissen. Und die Unfallgefahr auf dem MTB ist eben ungleich grösser als beim Crosslauf.
> ...



Hallo Tilo,

die kostenlosen Photos sind super. Meine Beschreibung "unübersichtlich" sollte bitte ohne große Wertung aufgenommen werden.

Hinsichtlich der Strecke müßt Ihr als Veranstallter einfach für Euch entscheiden wo die Reise hingehen soll. Soll es eine für viele machbare Veranstaltung bleiben oder eher ein konditionell und technisch anspruchsvolles Rennen werden bei denen die versierten Fahrer ins schwärmen geraten. Allein im Norddeutschland Forum hat dieser Beitrag 8 Mountainbiker zu Eurer Veranstaltung gebracht. Vorsichtig geschätzt waren das aber nur 25% der möglichen Fahrer rein aus diesem Forum. Wir werden im nächsten Jahr über diese Plattform rechtzeitiger werben, damit sich mehr Staffeln finden. Vielleicht könnte man eine "Läufer sucht Bikerbörse" einrichten.

Egal wo die Reise hingeht, ihr habt alles in allem die für mich beste Veranstalltung in HH und Umgebung auf die Beine gestellt. Gar nicht auszudenken wenn jetzt noch die Strecke.....

Gruß aus Harburg
Andre


----------



## TSH (27. September 2010)

Hallo nochmal,

bzgl. des Strecken-Anspruchs verstehe ich Euch voll und ganz.
Nur liegt es nicht in unserer Entscheidung, da wie gesagt das Rennformat Crossduathlon den Auflagen der Deutschen Triathlon Union unterliegt.
Und deren Vertreter haben bzgl. Strecken-Längenverhältnissen zwischen den Läufen und dem Rad, sowie der Streckenführung das letzte Wort.
Genau wie der Förster. Da können wir wenig machen.
In sofern liegt der Fokus vom Lizenzgeber gewollt auf dem konditionellen Ausdauer Schwerpunkt.
Die ganze Radstrecke ist eben auch sehr helferintensiv. Da ist die  Landscheide-Autobahn und einige technisch ähnlich einfachen jedoch wenigstens ansteigenden unumgänglich um ein paar helferfreie km dazu zu  bekommen. Sonst schaffen wir mit unserer Helfer-Resource die  erforderlichen Streckenlängen nicht.
Bzgl. einer reinen MTB Veranstaltung auf den Sonntag gibt es Ideen, mal sehen was draus wird.

Grüße, Tilo

PS: Ist man auf dieser Strecke wirklich mit dem Crosser am schnellsten? Die schnellste Zeit hatte der Ayring auf'm MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (28. September 2010)

TSH schrieb:


> PS: Ist man auf dieser Strecke wirklich mit dem Crosser am schnellsten? Die schnellste Zeit hatte der Ayring auf'm MTB.



Ein klein wenig Einfluss haben die Beine dann wohl doch noch


----------



## crasher-mike (29. September 2010)

TSH schrieb:


> Nur liegt es nicht in unserer Entscheidung, da wie gesagt das Rennformat Crossduathlon den Auflagen der Deutschen Triathlon Union unterliegt.



Grundsätzlich finde ich das klasse, dass Ihr den Crossduathlon nach einem Jahr Pause wieder "auferlebt" habt 

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum Ihr an Auflagen des Triathlon Verbandes gebunden seid - Beim Radsport kommt der BDR erst ins Spiel, wenn Lizenzrennen ausgetragen werden. Wie ich das allerdings verstanden habe ist der Crossduathlon doch eine reine Breitensportveranstaltung.


----------



## TSH (29. September 2010)

Moin Mike,

das Rennformat Crossduathlon, wie auch alle anderen Kombinationen aus Schwimmen, Rad und Laufen, liegen in der Hoheit der DTU. Das ist auch mit anderen Sportverbänden abgestimmt. Der begriff "Breitensport" beschreibt hier nur die kurzen Streckenlängen. Es gibt also Breitensport-, Kurzdistanz-, Mitteldistanz- und Langdistanzrennen.
"Breitensprort" erstezt dabei seit diesem Jahr den Begriff "Jedermann".

Und nur zur Veranschaulichung folgendes Beispiel:
Würden wir die Veranstaltung durchführen und die DTU ignorieren  hätte das zur Folge, dass Die DTU unseren Verein als Mitglied der DTU und alle Startpassinhaber (Wir und ca. 30% der Starter) mit Auschluss und Wettkampfsperren saktionieren würde.
Ausserdem hätten wir dann kein Reglement, keine Wettkampfrichter und auch kein Schiedgericht.

Das war im Falle des Crossduathlon in Harburg auch noch nie anders.

Wie ich nach nun 4 Tagen zahlreichen dem Feedback der Starter entnehme, ist die grosse Merheit uneingeschränkt begeistert von den Strecken. Sicherlich sind das fast alles keine waschechten MTBler, aber wir wollen Sie doch vom MTB begeistern und nicht abschrecken 

Grüße, see you inne Haake,

Tilo


----------



## crasher-mike (29. September 2010)

TSH schrieb:


> [...]unseren Verein als Mitglied der DTU[...]



Alles klar, das ist dann wohl der Punkt


----------



## Ernster (4. Oktober 2010)

Wer nicht genug bekommen kann, dem empfehle ich diese sehr gut organisierte  Veranstaltung. http://www.trifun.de/. Transponder gestützte Zeitnahme, Landschaftlich ansprechend, Verkehrsgünstig gelegen,  Duschen/ Umkleideräume und familiäres Flair.

Die Radstrecke ist sowohl mit dem MTB und dem Cyclocrosser zu befahren. Der fahrtechnische Anspruch ist eher als einfach aber konditionell fordernd zu betrachten. 

Einzelstart und Staffelwettbewerb möglich.

Also, für alle Nur-Radfahrer. Besorgt euch einen schnellen Läufer und startet einfach in der Staffel. Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid. 

Ich werde dabei sein.

VG Kai


----------

